
SOPA Battle Won, but War Continues - Anon84
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/27421/
======
9085
Sensationalist title with little content. I'm not impressed.

------
pasbesoin
The "battle" has NOT been won. The Judiciary Committee is continuing with SOPA
markup this coming Wednesday, December 21.

Don't promote headlines and blurbs that leave the opposition thinking they can
take a break until after the holidays.

